# Koi's und Pflanzen: Geht das gut?



## Kimba95 (27. Sep. 2007)

Hallo,
in unserem Teich sind 5 Koi's, 1 Sonnenbarsch (den man nie sieht) und 4 __ Muscheln. Wir haben auch einige Pflanzen (Seerosen __ Froschlöffel, __ Hechtkraut, __ Rohrkolben, __ Iris, __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserhahnenfuß etc.). Jetzt meine Frage: Gehen die Koi's auch an die Pflanzen?


----------



## karsten. (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koi's und Pflanzen: Geht das gut?*

Hallo kimbafünfundneunzig

mein Name ist Karsten 
Herzlich Willkommen 

ich hab Dir mal ein paar ältere Beiträge zu dem Thema rausgesucht


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4999/?q=karpfen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5487/?q=pflanzen+fressen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5446/?q=pflanzen+fressen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5440/?q=pflanzen+fressen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5103/?q=pflanzen+fressen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2868/?q=pflanzen+fressen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3270/?q=pflanzen+fressen

viel Spass beim lesen

oder ganz kurz :

_es wird schwierig_   

mfG


----------



## sigfra (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koi's und Pflanzen: Geht das gut?*

Hallo... 


erstmal herzlich willkommen...


damit würdest du deinen Koi sicherlich ne große Freude machen...

... ich glaube, sie mögen es nicht, wenn noch was anderes außer Fisch im Teich ist... 

... soll heißen... das deine Pflanzen nicht lang leben... sofern sie ungehinderten Zugang haben...


----------



## Kiki (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koi's und Pflanzen: Geht das gut?*



			
				Kimba95 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Gehen die Koi's auch an die Pflanzen?


Ja tun sie ! 
Selbst unsere Seerose ist nicht sicher vor ihnen.


----------



## Dodi (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koi's und Pflanzen: Geht das gut?*

Hallo zusammen!

...und wie erklärt Ihr Euch das hier?: : 

 

Meine Koi können dort hinein...


----------



## Olli71 (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koi's und Pflanzen: Geht das gut?*

Also meinen 3 "Babykois" schmeckt alles was grün ist...

Seerosen, __ Wasserpest, Hornkaut, Salatköpfe. Hat alles keine 
Überlebenschance. Werde nächstes Jahr versuchen das ich zumindest die Pflanzen in der Flachwasserzone ein bisschen schütze.

Und ja, ich füttere..

Grüße
Olli


----------



## Kimba95 (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koi's und Pflanzen: Geht das gut?*

Hallo Dodi,
Du machst mir Mut!!!
Habe die ganzen Beiträge von Karsten gelesen und bin jetz auch nicht schlauer. Jeder schreibt was anderes. Bei den einen gehen sie nicht an die Pflanzen, bei den anderen schon. 
Viele füttern auch Salat, wenn man den Fischen das Grünzeug erst schmackhaft macht, kein Wunder.
Wir haben seit einem Monat die Koi's und einige Pflanzen im Wasser. Bis jetzt fressen sie nur ihr Futter, ich hoffe es bleibt so.
Hier mal ein Bild vom Teich:


----------



## Kiki (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koi's und Pflanzen: Geht das gut?*

O.K. wir werden sehn .... 
Die größeren Pflanzen werden auch "nur" angeknabbert:? . __ Hornkraut und Tannenwedel sind ratzekahl gefressen. Und ich habe auch mit Salat gefüttert.


----------

